# S. Goon Today



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

very nice


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like an awesome day...i got to start work today again! o boy! lol


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

What a beautiful day and without the weekend crowd. Wish I was close enough to make day runs down there. 

Now that I think about it, maybe I just need to be younger.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

My favorite place to fish in southern goon.

I need to go there soon.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

I was out also,South East,along the shoreline.Nothing like watchin tailin redfish and listening to the beach!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice set of pics, Aaron!  Especially like the shot of the red in the water!


----------

